# Mr Olympia predictions!



## gopro (Sep 16, 2003)

Its getting close. For those of you that follow the sport, what is your top 6 prediction? Maybe Prince will offer a prize to the most accurate pick? Maybe, LOL


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 16, 2003)

My top six would be:

Jay Cutler
Ronnie
Gunter
Lee Priest
Markus (if he's even competing this year)
Shawn Ray (again, if he's competing) OR
Dexter Jackson

I think the top spot will be Jay or Gunter, depending on who comes with better condition.  Ronnie will not win (at least I hope not).  I think he will be runner up or 3rd though.


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm not really sure...Ronnie I would say but I don't follow too much, though I would like to.

My. olympia is televised isn't it?  When and which channel if so.


----------



## gopro (Sep 16, 2003)

So far I can make my top 2 predictions:

1-Ronnie
2-Jay

Still deciding where Cormier, James, Jackson, Priest, Ray (if he's gonna do it), Gunter, and a few others will be.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 17, 2003)

My top three is 
1. Gunter
2. Ronnie
3. Cutler


----------



## gr81 (Sep 17, 2003)

need I say more??


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 17, 2003)

that's insane.  Can someone help me out with the olympia on tv info?


----------



## gopro (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> My top three is
> 1. Gunter
> 2. Ronnie
> 3. Cutler



Really??? I don't think that Gunter can beat Ronnie again, and Cutler is just too complete to beat Cutler. But hey, you never know in the wild sport that is bbing!


----------



## gopro (Sep 18, 2003)

I think I'm gonna pick Cormier for 3rd.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys need to post pics with your predictions


----------



## gopro (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You guys need to post pics with your predictions



You so cute!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2003)

I do not really have a prediction cause I would need to see everyone right now to make it, but I HOPE Gunter wins. He will be the biggest by far, and besides he's just such a nice guy it would be great to have a person of his character as Mr.Olympia, he deserves it and would make a great champion. (not that he's not already a great champion, he is)


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 19, 2003)

I agree with that...it would be nice to have a champion who actually has a personality.  Have you ever heard Ronnie speak?  It's laughable.  

I forgot all about Cormier.  I would choose him top four for sure.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 19, 2003)

My #1 Pick.................
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=391927


----------



## Flex (Sep 19, 2003)

RONNIE IS KING!

I don't think anyone has what it takes to beat Coleman. The guy's arms, back and legs are hands down better than the entire competition. Although Cutler comes close, he can't beat Ronnie. I still don't see the big deal about Gunter. Ya, he's a nice guy, but that doesn't get him points. His big, blocky waste kills his already bad v taper, and i'm just not that impressed with the rest of his physique compared to ronnie, jay, and cormier.

my prediction...

1. Ronnie Coleman
2. Cutler
3. Cormier (even though they'll put Gunter 3rd)
4. Gunter
5. Dexter
6. Lee Priest


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2003)

helllo guyz
                   i think ronnie and cutler will ve a great competition between them
but here r my predictons 

1 RONNIE 
2 CUTLER
3 GUNTER
4 CORIMOR
5 LEE
6 SHAWN
5


----------



## gopro (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm gonna pick Dennis James for fourth. He looks insane right now and I think he is learning how to get better for each show. Gunter, yeah, he is a nice guy but his physique is just strange to me...I say 5th. So...

-Ronnie
-Jay
-Chris
-Dennis
-Guntar

One more...PRINCE! No, he is sitting this year out...hmmmm...


----------



## gopro (Sep 19, 2003)

Is Shawn doing the show???


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> I still don't see the big deal about Gunter. Ya, he's a nice guy, but that doesn't get him points. His big, blocky waste kills his already bad v taper, and i'm just not that impressed with the rest of his physique compared to ronnie, jay, and cormier.



Well, the fact that he is huge, and he was RIPPED at the GNC show, he wants to compete at 320lbs this year, so we will see!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> One more...PRINCE! No, he is sitting this year out...hmmmm...



huh?


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 20, 2003)

yes i think that shawn will do the show
surely yes


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 20, 2003)

but i m not so sure bcz there is only 10 % chances of shawn's appearance i ve got the news finally


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> huh?



Well, I know you were planning on competing this year at the Olympia, but then you got called by the U.S. badmitten team, and they asked you to play on the same day as the big O. We all know you are really a badmitten player at heart and that bodybuilding is just a small hobby, so of course you had to turn down doing the Mr O this year...to the delight of the other top contenders.


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> but i m not so sure bcz there is only 10 % chances of shawn's appearance i ve got the news finally



Well, if Shawn does the show I see him in third, bumping the rest of my pics down. But without him, I will add Lee Priest in at # 6.


----------



## Flex (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Well, the fact that he is huge, and he was RIPPED at the GNC show, he wants to compete at 320lbs this year, so we will see!



im still not impressed with him. maybe its his big ass bones compared to ronnie's and say like a Flex Wheeler's tiny joints. gunther just doesnt impress me....

But, i regret to inform everyone that someone i talked to said ronnie's a dick in person. i know that has absolutely nothing to do with winning the Mr. O...

I mean i think ronnie should win, his physique is like the sickest ever (i think Arnold is the only one with a better physique). Its HUGE, ripped and plain freaky.  But, i guess his main advice at guess speakings is to eat as much as possible, for example tons of fast food like Burger King, to put on mass. That not only gives kids false hopes (by falsely not telling them he spends $1000's/month on juice), but also leads them down the path of obesity....


----------



## gopro (Sep 24, 2003)

I met Ronnie before and he was a pretty nice guy. I think that sometimes people approach the pros at the wrong times (while training, while in the middle of a conversation with another person, or during a competition) and false impression of them. Of course, like in all things, some are more approachable and social than others. The nicest BBer I ever met was Nasser...great guy!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2003)

Here you go:

1) Ronnie
2) Jay
3) Guntar
4) Cormier

I don't like Ronnie's bloated stomach, I just don't see him being unseated.


----------



## PB&J (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't know what order But, the top will be Coleman, Cutler, I am sure it will also make a difference if the top guy is more popular at that time.


----------



## gopro (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Here you go:
> 
> 1) Ronnie
> ...



If Ronnie would have just stayed with his 1998 form he would just have to show up and accept his first place trophy until he decided to retire.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> If Ronnie would have just stayed with his 1998 form he would just have to show up and accept his first place trophy until he decided to retire.



He'll probably do that anyway.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 25, 2003)

I just hope he doesn't do that stupid falling to his knees and pretending to cry crap.  Maybe the first year it was legit and now it's just a stupid display.  

He shouldn't have won last year and he shouldn't win this year.


----------



## gopro (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> He'll probably do that anyway.



Well, I mean without controversy or more than 1 or 2 prejudge callouts. The past few wins have caused "quite the raucous!"


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You guys need to post pics with your predictions





> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You so cute!


But I was serious


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 28, 2003)

HI
    WHAT R UR GUYS THOUGHTS ON RONNIE'S STOMACH.


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> HI
> WHAT R UR GUYS THOUGHTS ON RONNIE'S STOMACH.



My thought is that it hurts him and he should take steps to try and reduce its size as well as learn how to better control it while he's onstage. His best bet is to try and return to his 1998 form when he first won the O.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 29, 2003)

I THK UR RIGHT U MUST BETTER GIVE THIS ADVICE TO RONNIE
HAHA
LOLZ


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> I THK UR RIGHT U MUST BETTER GIVE THIS ADVICE TO RONNIE
> HAHA
> LOLZ



Actually, I just heard today that Ronnie looks unreal right now and that if he continues this path for the next few weeks, nobody will touch him at the big O.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 29, 2003)

i don't follow this as closely as i once did...

is it unlikely that flex will compete at the O in the future given his health?  (by the way - i read his book and really enjoyed it)  

not sure if i mentioned this but a little over a year ago lee priest trained at my gym.  to be honest - i never saw him training there but used to see cathy often.  know where i did see lee?  krispy kreme!  (not joking).

think his height hurts his chances?


----------



## Flex (Sep 29, 2003)

NIkegurl...isnt Flex's book great!!! Its an honest look into the ugly dark world of BB. It shows how dedicated you have to be...eating, sleeping, steroids...to stay on top of the game.

Last i heard Flex retired cuz he is going clean, and there is no way he can keep up naturally with the other mass monsters....

The reason they go to krispy kreme, burger king, McD's (not joking either) is b/c they need enough cals to support growth with all the steroids they take. normal healthy food would not be enough, they need the loads of fats and carbs from fast food....


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2003)

Flex retired b/c he is quite ill. He is currently recovering from a kidney transplant!


----------



## Flex (Sep 29, 2003)

Ya gopro, too much diuretics caused that...did you read his book "Flexibility"...if not, i def. suggest it....


----------



## Flex (Sep 29, 2003)

...also, he retired cuz he said he won't take any more steroids, thus he can't compete with the mass monsters....


----------



## gr81 (Sep 29, 2003)

that is BS, he wasn't natural, just a big scam. He still looks pretty f'n monstorous though, I actually met him a few months back!


----------



## Flex (Sep 29, 2003)

Gr, im not saying he was natural...i'm saying after his kidney failed and the reason he retired is b/c he was going to go "natural" b/c he realized he couldnt/shouldnt take any more steroids, but then he realized he can't compete like that....


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 29, 2003)

yep - he never claims he was natural.  he's pretty straight about what he has done and what he regrets etc.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 29, 2003)

I hope Gunter gets top, but if Ronnie loses that gut then Gunter won't have a chance.  Jay I'm not sure about.  I wish I could see some recent pics.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm Going with Ron Coleman for the win without question, even if he isn't in the best shape he'll still win. Damn political crap will never allow him to loose it unless he comes in looking like Homer Simpson.  
Going by the pic above posted by GR8, I think he will win it legitimately if he comes in looking like that.


----------



## Flex (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Actually, I just heard today that Ronnie looks unreal right now and that if he continues this path for the next few weeks, nobody will touch him at the big O.



That's what i heard also........I hear is coming in at 275, and his gut isnt that bad. 

You're def. right Firestorm, they don't just have random guys come in and win. Weider finds the guy he can sell the best and goes with him for however many years until someone better steps in, usually when the present "king" wants to retire. Watch...........Ronnie will conveniently not be Mr. O. anymore because he retires, not because someone beats him on stage....almost guarenteed. not this year, so maybe next year....

I think Ronnie should and will win anyways, its just a matter of when he wants to retire, then there'll be a new Mr. O....


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> My thought is that it hurts him and he should take steps to try and reduce its size as well as learn how to better control it while he's onstage. His best bet is to try and return to his 1998 form when he first won the O.



GP one question for you regarding a distended abdominal region (which I didn't see in that rear shot above).  It's my understanding and I may be wrong that the distention is due to enlarged organs.  If this is the case, how can you possible reduce it?  If that is not the case then what is it.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 29, 2003)

*2002 Olympia*







Now that I have done some research Jay has been very active all year giving himself alot of chances to spot flaws.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

Man, thanks for those front pics.  Well I wouldn't consider Colemans abs as distended in the least.  His obliques look too overtrained too me.  J.C. looks awesome!!!


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> GP one question for you regarding a distended abdominal region (which I didn't see in that rear shot above).  It's my understanding and I may be wrong that the distention is due to enlarged organs.  If this is the case, how can you possible reduce it?  If that is not the case then what is it.



Yes, the distension is due to enlarged viscera from GH, insulin, and steroids. Once you have it is is tough to ever reduce, but by cutting back on certain drugs there CAN be an improvement. Also, the gut distension can be "hidden" pretty well by controlling the stomach muscles, which some pros know how to do better than others. It is all about controlling your breathing and strengthening your transverse abdominals.

Also, Flex was only on small amounts of straight testosterone for his final Olympia...what he called a "therapeutic" dose. He did, however, go back to larger amounts earlier this year for the Ironman, where he placed third and started to look more like his former self. But, that is when the problems kicked back in and it was all over for Flex. He says his condition is genetic, as both of his parents have it, but in no way can you ignore his drug intake's effect on his kidneys.

As far as Ronnie goes...Chad Nichols, Ronnies nutritionist, and Tom Prince, IFBB pro, both say that Ronnie looks "ridiculous" right now and that they would be suprised if Ronnie got "one point scored off of him."


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 30, 2003)

HI GUYZ
            FROM THOSE ABOVE PICS RONNIE'S STOMACH LOOKS LIKE 40 YR OLD MAN TRYING TO CUT DOWN SOME FATS OFF HIS BODY(HAHAHAH)LOLZ. CUTLER LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2003)

any word if it's going to be on pay per view this year?


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 30, 2003)

WELL, 
          ANYWAY AT WHICH DATE MR.OLYMPIA WILL GOING TO HELD
PLZ RPLY.


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Ronnie,
Gunter,
Jay,
Chris Cormier

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 30, 2003)

can anyone  tell me plz when mr olympia ll going to held


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> can anyone  tell me plz when mr olympia ll going to held



Held in Las Vegas from Oct 22-26.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 30, 2003)

OK THX A LOT GOPRO U R A NICE GUY.
NICE GUY THX
WHATS UR HOTMAIL ADRESS IF U VE IT.
PLZ GIVE ME UR HOTMAIL ID


----------



## gr81 (Sep 30, 2003)

you absolutely can't compare those two pics above, Cutler is in good light, and flexed while ronnies has much worse lighting and is not posing, he is standing relaxed. Look at the side by sides from last year, thats how you compare. Cmon


----------



## gopro (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> you absolutely can't compare those two pics above, Cutler is in good light, and flexed while ronnies has much worse lighting and is not posing, he is standing relaxed. Look at the side by sides from last year, thats how you compare. Cmon



Yeah, its so hard to compare by pics!

By the way, I hear that Ronnie is about 280-285 lbs right now and harder than EVER before! I think that if he competes at this weight he will be completely untouchable. He was at this weight on his UNBELIEVABLE video and looked inhuman!


----------



## gopro (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> OK THX A LOT GOPRO U R A NICE GUY.
> NICE GUY THX
> WHATS UR HOTMAIL ADRESS IF U VE IT.
> PLZ GIVE ME UR HOTMAIL ID



Thanks. I don't have a hotmail address though.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 1, 2003)

TRue ,
big hard and inhuman but is it really worth it in the end ? all the pro guys  that train under the guy I will be with that left him did get bigger, harder then almost died.   One is done for ever !!  Right now his guy is the hotest commodity on the body building market.  TRainers ned to look at the health aspects rather then creating freaks !!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2003)

....but when you talk about the Mr. O it's about freaky, not healthy. (i'm not saying that's a good thing)


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 1, 2003)

ya they want their atheletes 2 become mass monsters.


----------



## gopro (Oct 2, 2003)

One day one of the pros will drop dead onstage during a show and THAT may help change things a bit...no, probably not.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> One day one of the pros will drop dead onstage during a show and THAT may help change things a bit...no, probably not.



that has already happened.


----------



## gopro (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> that has already happened.



What IFBB pro dropped dead ONSTAGE??


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 3, 2003)

yez
an ifbb pro died on stage 
i thk people called him 
"MOMO"
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


can u guyz plz tell me whether i m ecto or meso. i m 6'1" 130 lbs. i ve been with the iron for the last three months. i gained 15 lbs in 2 months. before lifting i was 115.
my current measurements r 
pecs : 37"
shouldrs : 41"
bi: 11"
waist : 27"
any suggestions i would appreciate.


----------



## gopro (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> yez
> an ifbb pro died on stage
> i thk people called him
> ...


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 3, 2003)

plz tell me i m ecto or meso


----------



## gopro (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> plz tell me i m ecto or meso



Impossible to determine without seeing you and even then it would only be a guess. I predict you are a natural ectomorph as you are skinny, but since you have been able to gain muscle you probably have some mesomorphic traits. Nobody is just ONE TYPE. We are combinations of two types usually.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 4, 2003)

ok gopro thx 
so u wanna say that i  m mixture of both types ok and i wanna say that in about 2 days i gain a pound so i ve both types. well my father is endo and my mom is meso. if i wanna get some training tips from u so what i ve to do. i want to make u my personal trainer.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yes, the distension is due to enlarged viscera from GH, insulin, and steroids. Once you have it is is tough to ever reduce, but by cutting back on certain drugs there CAN be an improvement. Also, the gut distension can be "hidden" pretty well by controlling the stomach muscles, which some pros know how to do better than others. It is all about controlling your breathing and strengthening your transverse abdominals.
> 
> Also, Flex was only on small amounts of straight testosterone for his final Olympia...what he called a "therapeutic" dose. He did, however, go back to larger amounts earlier this year for the Ironman, where he placed third and started to look more like his former self. But, that is when the problems kicked back in and it was all over for Flex. He says his condition is genetic, as both of his parents have it, but in no way can you ignore his drug intake's effect on his kidneys.
> ...



GP,  thanks so much for all that in debth information.  I owe you "another" one.


----------



## kbm8795 (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi...I know I'm new here, and no big expert on details, but it seems to me that there really is a major chance Jay could take it from Ronnie. As amazing as Coleman is, and as much as the Olympia has appeared to favor the reigning champ, there have been a couple of times that the Sandow has gone to another man...most notably when Samir Bannout (Olympia 1983?) dropped to sixth place the next year (I think that was the beginning of Haney's rule). I also think things were really upset when a not-in-shape Arnold entered the '80 contest at the last minute, and apparently spoiled a showdown between Frank Zane and Mike Mentzer. I...know these are long ago contests, but I just mentioned them to show that there is never any real guarantee of ruling until retirement.
Still...and I might be way off-base about this....I felt like the Weider organ was giving Ronnie some warnings after that 2001 contest - especially when Gunter beat him at the GNC. And since Jay has signed up with the org., seems to be constantly in the spotlight, and has been copping the Arnold Classic title for two years without a Coleman challenge, it makes me wonder if an upset isn't in the works. 
I had read somewhere that Ronnie hopes to rule until he equals the eight wins of Haney - but the field is getting pretty tough out there, and he's only gunning for number #6. In my mind, he's gonna have to be better than he ever was, PLUS fight being ten years older than Cutler....so I'm gonna go out on a limb here and list my choices as:

1. Jay
2. Ronnie
3. Chris or Dennis
4. Gunter
5. Chris or Dennis (just can't decide here)
6. maybe a surprise here - like Martinez?


----------



## moon (Oct 5, 2003)

Ronnie's stomach is bulging..this is the only flaw i can see in his body....
he has a damned split abs...a rare one ...but unless he miraculously changed his tummy, he won't appear nice this time...

I can't wait the contest !!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kbm8795 *_
> Hi...I know I'm new here, and no big expert on details, but it seems to me that there really is a major chance Jay could take it from Ronnie. As amazing as Coleman is, and as much as the Olympia has appeared to favor the reigning champ, there have been a couple of times that the Sandow has gone to another man...most notably when Samir Bannout (Olympia 1983?) dropped to sixth place the next year (I think that was the beginning of Haney's rule). I also think things were really upset when a not-in-shape Arnold entered the '80 contest at the last minute, and apparently spoiled a showdown between Frank Zane and Mike Mentzer. I...know these are long ago contests, but I just mentioned them to show that there is never any real guarantee of ruling until retirement.
> Still...and I might be way off-base about this....I felt like the Weider organ was giving Ronnie some warnings after that 2001 contest - especially when Gunter beat him at the GNC. And since Jay has signed up with the org., seems to be constantly in the spotlight, and has been copping the Arnold Classic title for two years without a Coleman challenge, it makes me wonder if an upset isn't in the works.
> I had read somewhere that Ronnie hopes to rule until he equals the eight wins of Haney - but the field is getting pretty tough out there, and he's only gunning for number #6. In my mind, he's gonna have to be better than he ever was, PLUS fight being ten years older than Cutler....so I'm gonna go out on a limb here and list my choices as:
> ...



HEY NEW GUY,,, WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE TO COME HERE AND POST SUCH AN EXCELLENT POINT OF VIEW.  YOUR ONLY SUPPOSED TO SIT BACK AND THINK SUCH WELL THOUGHT OUT RESPONSES!!  HAHAHAHA    Just kidding you bro.  Excellent point of view and welcome to your Jungle.
Fire


----------



## gopro (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> GP,  thanks so much for all that in debth information.  I owe you "another" one.



No problem FS! You know I love to help out my fellow lifter!


----------



## gopro (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kbm8795 *_
> Hi...I know I'm new here, and no big expert on details, but it seems to me that there really is a major chance Jay could take it from Ronnie. As amazing as Coleman is, and as much as the Olympia has appeared to favor the reigning champ, there have been a couple of times that the Sandow has gone to another man...most notably when Samir Bannout (Olympia 1983?) dropped to sixth place the next year (I think that was the beginning of Haney's rule). I also think things were really upset when a not-in-shape Arnold entered the '80 contest at the last minute, and apparently spoiled a showdown between Frank Zane and Mike Mentzer. I...know these are long ago contests, but I just mentioned them to show that there is never any real guarantee of ruling until retirement.
> Still...and I might be way off-base about this....I felt like the Weider organ was giving Ronnie some warnings after that 2001 contest - especially when Gunter beat him at the GNC. And since Jay has signed up with the org., seems to be constantly in the spotlight, and has been copping the Arnold Classic title for two years without a Coleman challenge, it makes me wonder if an upset isn't in the works.
> I had read somewhere that Ronnie hopes to rule until he equals the eight wins of Haney - but the field is getting pretty tough out there, and he's only gunning for number #6. In my mind, he's gonna have to be better than he ever was, PLUS fight being ten years older than Cutler....so I'm gonna go out on a limb here and list my choices as:
> ...



Everything you say is true and you could be right about the results. Still, my prediction is that Ronnie will be unbeatable this year because that loss to Guntar and the recent criticism I believe fueled him to train harder than he ever has to regain and even surpass his best ever form. Still, that is just MY prediction and we all know that ANYTHING could happen that day! Can't wait!


----------



## gopro (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> HEY NEW GUY,,, WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE TO COME HERE AND POST SUCH AN EXCELLENT POINT OF VIEW.  YOUR ONLY SUPPOSED TO SIT BACK AND THINK SUCH WELL THOUGHT OUT RESPONSES!!  HAHAHAHA    Just kidding you bro.  Excellent point of view and welcome to your Jungle.
> Fire



FIRESTORM: Official Ironmag Welcoming Commitee President


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 6, 2003)

I like Cutler's physique the most by far...but I think Ronnie will win again.


----------



## kbm8795 (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome, Firestorm....and Gopro....Ya know, I actually hope you end up being right about Ronnie hitting the stage in his best shape ever. If he can win and not retire for another year or two, it could make for a fierce contest season among a lot of new contenders next year and a chance to see a couple of others rise up to seriously challenge the Gunter/Cutler/Coleman trio by Olympia 2004. I can't wait to see how it all pans out myself this year - the best contests are always the ones where no one can afford to be sloppy.

No matter who wins, it's gonna be exciting - and they'll be even more anxious up there realizin' that Gopro is training and preparing to take over the crown!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> FIRESTORM: Official Ironmag Welcoming Commitee President


hahahaha   yea right GP, I have a way about me don't I???


----------



## firestorm (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> I like Cutler's physique the most by far...but I think Ronnie will win again.



Wow, that's cool NG,  I like cutlers physique also!!!  I also think Ronnie will win.  Damn girl we think so much alike, I think we need to get married.   Let me just divorce my wife and marry my 2 kids off then I'll mail you an engagement ring.  hahahahaha


----------



## gopro (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kbm8795 *_
> 
> No matter who wins, it's gonna be exciting - and they'll be even more anxious up there realizin' that Gopro is training and preparing to take over the crown!



Oh yeah, just as soon as I start my daily steroid/GH/insulin I.V. drip!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey GP, hows it going ole buddy?  God I could use one of those IV's right now myself.  Damn I'm sore as hell.  lol


----------



## gr81 (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Oh yeah, just as soon as I start my daily steroid/GH/insulin I.V. drip!




I want one!


----------



## gopro (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey GP, hows it going ole buddy?  God I could use one of those IV's right now myself.  Damn I'm sore as hell.  lol



Haven't you heard about VPXs new product Growthslinabol! It comes with an IV hookup, with needle, dripbag, and even a hospital bed! Its a little on the expensive side, but it works BIGTIME


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Wow, that's cool NG,  I like cutlers physique also!!!  I also think Ronnie will win.  Damn girl we think so much alike, I think we need to get married.   Let me just divorce my wife and marry my 2 kids off then I'll mail you an engagement ring.  hahahahaha




hi fs.  sorry i ignored you offer to send diamonds.  i've been sick and away from the boards for a few days.  

don't upset the family - i'd get on your last nerve in mere moments.  lol.  for now we can both root for cutler and predict ronnie!


----------



## plouffe (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> My top six would be:
> 
> Jay Cutler
> ...




It's Basically Jay Cutler, Ronnie, or Gunter.

From them 3


I wish Lee Priest was bout 5 inches taller.. no one would stand a chance!


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> It's Basically Jay Cutler, Ronnie, or Gunter.
> 
> From them 3
> ...



This year Lee would have been last whether he was 5' or 7' tall! Can you say smooooooooooth!


----------



## Marble (Dec 12, 2003)

im sick of coleman, i think marcus ruhl and lee priest deserve something and are waaaaayyyyyyy underrated they never place extremely high, lee priest is nuts, but hes only about 3.5 feet tall so he doesnt really stand out, and ruhl is just huge, too bad about his tricep though


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> This year Lee would have been last whether he was 5' or 7' tall! Can you say smooooooooooth!



I saw some pics...he must of really screwed up his drugs the last few days.


----------



## gopro (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I saw some pics...he must of really screwed up his drugs the last few days.



I don't think it was that. I spoke to Lee 2 weeks after the show and he told me he was just not into it. He wasn't strict on his diet and cardio and had no passion to be onstage. It wasn't water retention from a last minute mistake...he was fat (in the context of that level of competition). He said he will be himself again next year.

FYI: Lee appraoched VPX to see if they would give him a contract...VPX said no!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2003)

Do they support anybody??


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 17, 2003)

this guys stomach is disgusting !!!








they should make a sequel to Twins, and cast this guy !!!


----------



## Flex (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> this guys stomach is disgusting !!!
> 
> 
> ...



bro, get off ronnie already.

the guy is THEE biggest guy to ever win the Mr. O. 
yes, his waist is not as impressive as the likes of Dex, but the rest of him makes up for it. i too like Dex like you do, but there's MUCH more to a physique than a small waist. true, he doesnt have the best aesthetiques, but look at the rest of him.

his back, arms and legs are UNTOUCHABLE. take the best parts of all the other pros and you still probably can't make a pro bigger and better than Ronnie.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 17, 2003)

true he is HUGE

but i think symmetry, proportion and asthetics are paramount !

i take a flex wheeler or a dex over this guy any day,  but one thing that i do like is his back, its unparalled.


----------



## Flex (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> but i think symmetry, proportion and asthetics are paramount !



i do as well. 

unfortunately size has become overwhelmingly the #1 quality, overlooking proportion and aesthetiques. With the exception of Dickerson, Zane and Samir, the biggest guy has usually won . therefore, since size matters most, no one can touch him. but, Dex did win the GNC over a bigger, less ripped Cutler after the Mr. O, so maybe its changing...but prob. not.

personally, Flex Wheeler of i think it was '95 had THEE best physique of all time (only 2nd to Arnold of course ) which was before he tried to compete with the big boys. he had practicallly PERFECT proportion, symmetry, aesthetiques, round and full muscle bellies and such a small, ripped waist. i'll look for a pic....


----------



## moon (Dec 17, 2003)

i feel the same ....aesthetiques is quite dependent on genetics. It seems as if those not blessed with such genetics are permanently doomed. But at least those who worked hard deserve a place in bodybuilding. That is why mass is 1st quality of bodybuilding. 
Ronnie once had the best body of all time...later he grew to a body that is untouchable. look at what he did to have such a body. 
He had to sacrifice his beauty and tried to secure his top position with such a mass. Remember that it is not easy to have such a bigh body with pretty ripped muscles. I am quite impressed that he still have such ripped muscles even though his body is getting big like a muscle freak. 
Bodybuilding is bodybuilding,not  body sculpturing. Ronnie at least wants to have a standard physique...but he can't  do it anymore. The only way to make himself the bb legend is to pump himself bigger and better. 
let assume that Ronnie is a great bodybuilder with a single weakness. He is a true arthlete (there r some ppl who say bb is not a sports) and has demonstrated his strength with heavy ass weight. It could be extremely hard to become a perfect bodybuilder. Given that everyone juices, Ronnie could achieved a position that no one could get close to. No doubt he is a winner of this decade. 
Just hope for another champion with perfect phsique with this monster retire.


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Do they support anybody??



They sponsor IFBB pro, Toney Freeman, who will be a MAJOR player in the next few years. Nice thing is Toney actually was using several VPX products long before working for us...so at least he is an honest representative.


----------

